# Sliding Barn Doors



## fj80 (Nov 15, 2016)

Per IBC 2012, are there any restrictions on where you can use sliding barn doors? Such as, is there a maximum occupancy or room size above which barn doors are not allowed?

I'm looking to use them on a few offices and conference rooms but want to make sure they meet egress requirements and any other restrictions.


----------



## steveray (Nov 15, 2016)

1008.1.2 Door swing. Egress doors shall be of the pivoted or
side-hinged swinging type.
Exceptions:
1. Private garages, office areas, factory and storage
areas with an occupant load of 10 or less.
2. Group I-3 occupancies used as a place of detention.
3. Critical or intensive care patient rooms within suites
of health care facilities.
4. Doors within or serving a single dwelling unit in
Groups R-2 and R-3.
5. In other than Group H occupancies, revolving doors
complying with Section 1008.1.4.1.
6. In other than Group H occupancies, horizontal sliding
doors complying with Section 1008.1.4.3 are
permitted in a means of egress.
7. Power-operated doors in accordance with Section
1008.1.4.2.
8. Doors serving a bathroom within an individual
sleeping unit in Group R-1.
9. In other than Group H occupancies, manually operated
horizontal sliding doors are permitted in a
means of egress from spaces with an occupant load
of 10 or less.


----------

